# Kahr Laserlyte Gunsight Questions



## K9_Two_Tone (May 20, 2012)

Laserlyte recently discontinued a laser sight that replaced the factory rear sight. Has anyone had any experience with it? It seemed like a good option for someone that wants to add a laser sight, but to keep using Kahr's factory grips. I currently have a K9. For me, the only other laser sight option is replace the factory grips with a Crimson Trace set. 

By the way, the LaserLyte Kahr gunsite was manufactured only for Kahr's newer rear sight dovetails. 

Thank you for your responses in advance.


----------

